# Syrian Visa



## putthekettleon (Apr 7, 2009)

Howdy,

I`m UK citizen and off to Damascus end of the month for a weekend break and need a visa. I have the paperwork to complete but can someone advise if I can apply at Syrian Dubai consulate or I have to go to their Embassy in Abu Dhabi. Also how long will it take for application?

Many thanks


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

putthekettleon said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I`m UK citizen and off to Damascus end of the month for a weekend break and need a visa. I have the paperwork to complete but can someone advise if I can apply at Syrian Dubai consulate or I have to go to their Embassy in Abu Dhabi. Also how long will it take for application?
> 
> Many thanks


Have you looked at the website???? FYI Embassies are in Abu Dhabi (Capital) Consulates are in Dubai etc etc etc 

Syrian Embassy in U.A.E - Abu Dhabi

Syrian Visa Requirements :

Passport must be valid for a minimum period of six months.

Passport must be sent to the Embassy, accompanied by two Application Forms and two (passport format) photos.
Visa Fee : Please Contact the visa Section to check our visa fee.
Entry Visa are valid from the date of issuance
Visas Section accepts applications submitted in person : Saturday –Wednesday : 8.30 AM - 12.30 PM

Email address for Questions: [email protected]

Application Form: http://www.syrianembassy.ae/PDF/Visa_ Application.pdf

Or try:

Consulate General of the Arab Republic of Syria
P.O.Box: 7801
Dubai
United Arab Emirates
+971 (4) 357-2227 
www.syrianembassy.ae
( [email protected] )


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

hi nice to hear that what will you do there
look go to Dubai consulate it is enough i don't know how much it takes

if you want any help and want to know which is the best place there i will help you and i will introduce you to my friend there if you want any help
take care and have a good time there


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

i love syria so much and i love all arabic country so i want to put this website to let you know more about syria arabia 


Ministry of Tourism- Syria ::


----------

